
Tell HN: Angellist jobs terrible user experience - forgottenacc57
Ugh. Forces me to create a full resume and answer goodness knows how many questions just to search their jobs.<p>No thanks. Terrible user experience.
======
wayn3
it is, sometimes, hilarious how entitled we can get.

a site full of jobs that allow you to use your favourite technology, work
remotely, with hip startups doing cool things, but god forbid you have to
upload a resume.

imagine one of the less fortunate get annoyed by the idea of "writing a
resume". the horror.

~~~
forgottenacc57
Have you actually tried to use the angelist job search as a new user?

All other job sites just let you do a search. Why not this?

~~~
wayn3
because it wants you to register. how is that not obvious?

i cant browse linkedin without registering, either. angellist wants to be a
social network. users who are not registered are worthless to them.

------
jpeg_hero
Sorry getting a six figures job isn't easier for you.

Professionalism, it's what you are paid for.

